# Update NAV map, 2019 BMW X2



## dtrimble (Apr 12, 2021)

I am the second owner of a 2019 X2 with a navigation map that’s never been updated from the original 2018 version and am getting conflicting answers from my local BMW dealer and from BMW Assist on how to update the map. I’ve been told map updates are automatic (they aren’t), that it will only update what BMW considers to be my 3 state region of TN, KY, OH (ridiculous), and that I need to bring it to them for a possible 6 hour service to perform my “region” update, and they warned me not to purchase an update from anyone but a certified BMW source. GPS settings on my car clearly show the update steps using a thumb drive via USB. To update my previous car, an Infiniti Q60, I purchased a complete update for North America through Infiniti and performed the update myself. On every Garmin GPS I’ve ever owned, updates were done online. I’ve found a North America update via a thumb drive available through BimmerTech and wondered if this group has had any experience with them and updating their GPS using their product. Thanks!


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Using a thumb drive will update the version BUT you will need the proper enabling code for the NAV to work. Long story short is sometimes these enabling codes can be a bitch to get and have accepted by the vehicle. Once in a while the dealership will have to program the car for it to accept it and may even need to use a separate program called “HDD update”.


----------



## dtrimble (Apr 12, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> Using a thumb drive will update the version BUT you will need the proper enabling code for the NAV to work. Long story short is sometimes these enabling codes can be a bitch to get and have accepted by the vehicle. Once in a while the dealership will have to program the car for it to accept it and may even need to use a separate program called “HDD update”.


Thank you! I was hoping that the N America map update I’d located would work but I guess I‘m stuck having BMW work on my car for 2-6 hours for them to update their ridiculous small defined version of my region. This is my first BMW and pretty sure it will be my last. Love the car but am not a fan of dealing with their support system and the dealership.


----------

